# Nebraska Morel Hunting 2015



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

This is the official thread for the 2015 mushroom hunting season in Nebraska.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

We are getting closer! Let's hope for a great season! I'm personally hoping all this moisture over the past year will bring about a beautiful bountiful season for all.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Temperatures will really be warming up over the next 7 days. Mushroom fever will be settin in big time.


----------



## davil (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm from Bellevue, but didn't start mushroom hunting until after I moved to Des Moines Ia. I had no problem finding mushrooms there. Well I've been out of the country in Germany and Afghanistan. Now I've gone full circle and I'll be out hunting this season. Hopefully I can discover some hot spots! I already got that itch!


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Went out today just to get out of the house and enjoy the beautiful warmth. We could have a dang good year. The ground is still very moist once you get a couple inches deep. I would think since we are ahead of the curve with moisture for the first time in years that it won't take as much rain this Spring to get them poppin good. Soil temperature is still running about 10 degrees too cold for optimal growth. Once we get past this next period of colder weather at the end of March I would expect them to start coming not long after, especially if we get some nice 70 degree days and a little rain. Thinking probably 2nd week of April and we can start seriously looking.


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure where you are from,but soil temp just hit 39 degrees this afternoon and was 33 this morning, and where is this moisture you have been talking about it is very dry out there. Anyway you seem to read alot, just wait for the infamous TWO RIVERS POST AND IT WILL BE TIME TO ROCK AND ROLL


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am from Central Nebraska. Aurora to be exact. The near record breaking rain we saw last Spring and Summer is still very much in the ground. It may appear dry on the surface but there is plenty of moisture down in the soil. I am sure we will still need a good rain during April to really get them going, but the moisture will be much higher in the ground going into this season compared to the last 4 years or so. I hope to have a great season and maybe we can meet up at Two Rivers. I plan on heading out that way and hitting up some of those good spots in Eastern Nebraska/Western Iowa.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Take a look at the drought monitor at this time compared to 1 year ago. We are in much better shape going into this season and last season was still pretty good. All it will take is one good rainstorm in April and we should be booming. 

Current drought conditions ~ http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/data/pngs/20150310/20150310_ne_none.png

Drought conditions this time last year ~ http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/data/pngs/20140311/20140311_NE_date.png


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

No offense shroomking but there are a few guys on this site that you know you can trust to give great advice. I'm not saying you can't cause you do seem very educated but when shroomwinkle or shroomanitatanka or deadbug start finding morels then it's time to go picking. Except this year cause I'm gonna be the first one to find em. LOL


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just being enthusiastic about the season. I have not been hunting as long as some of these other guys but I do know my stuff. I am determined to have a great haul this season. I am willing to spend every day hunting and travel many miles to achieve this.


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

Doesn't matter what you know...it's all about having a good set of peepers 8-O 
Best of luck to everyone this season, I predict the first confirmed pick will be April 15th (on this board).
Should we turn this into a prediction thread until they start poppin?


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah yes, morel peepers are indeed important. That is something that I believe continues to improve over time. As for the first find, I am hoping by April 7th they will start popping up but I know that might be a bit early. Looks like we have some 50's and 60's in the forecast over the next 7 days. Those temperatures are actually pretty good to have going into the season. We do need a nice rainfall and some 70's but that can wait until April.


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

Every year I push my "expected" date earlier and earlier! Either that's due to our seasons shifting or I'm just going thru withdrawals! 50s and 60s are good because we are consistently warming without drying out the soil before we get the needed rain and higher temps. For anyone that is interested in a new recipe...my no longer secret family recipe is as follows: use half Chicken In A Biscuit and half HyVee Snack Crackers. I add garlic/onion powder, lawrys and black pepper...but that additional seasoning should be added lightly and reflect personal preference. The key is the crackers! Get out of your comfort zone and try it, you will not be disappointed:!:


----------



## jesusmeatball (May 8, 2013)

been a weird winter.. as long as the undergrowth doesn't get too much of a head start this weather should be good. the rain will come guys


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Some nice rain this morning. Temperatures will be pretty cool until Saturday but by early next week they should be back in the 70's. I would say we should start to find them by the end of next week. They are already finding them in Kansas and Missouri. Won't be long now!


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Could be some heavy rain Wednesday afternoon in the Central/Eastern part of the state. Next couple of days will be well into the 70's and Wednesday could be well into the 80's. This should really help get the ground temperatures where they need to be. Might go look Wednesday or Thursday just for the heck of it.


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

I would check soil temps on Thursday. South facing hills might have a few grey's this weekend. I usually give it a week in April before I go out.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Im not too far away from you Shroomking, :wink:


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Going to be combing my area for any "peekers" coming up this week


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Where are you at morelgal?


----------



## aepting (May 2, 2014)

I am in the NE Nebraska area and the chatter is already starting.... keeping my eyes peeled!!!!!


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Im in CC Shroomking.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Moved here June 2014.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Hello

I'm new to this page.. and new to morels. Can someone tell me where to look. I've done research online. Last year I went out looking but no success. I was looking around dead trees and stuff. By a water source kind of. I have no idea what I'm doing. I know what they look like. Nebraska morels has a Facebook page so I just wait for someone on there to give the green light. Any advice would help. Thanks


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

kingyoshi2424 welcome to the page! Best places to look seem to be around dying elms. Really any wooded area is worth checking out. Look for trees that are newly dead, basically trees that are in the process of losing their bark and ones that have only been dead for a couple years. Being near a water source also really helps. People tend to do well near rivers and creeks. A dried up river or creek bottom with trees in it can lead to huge finds. Also make sure to check the hills once you get late into the season. Best of luck!


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Yea I found some dead elms and some other dead trees. I found some other type of mushroom which I don't think was edible so I know at least that's it's a good environment to support mushroom growth I would assume? Is it time yet to start looking it was 78 today in Omaha.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I am going to go out and look tomorrow afternoon since we are in the 80's today and should see some heavy rain this evening. Ground temperatures are running in the upper 40's now. After the 80's today they could be pushing lower 50's which is prime for mushroom growth. I doubt finding anything tomorrow but I would give it a shot anyway. You never know until you scope it out.


----------



## deadbugdug (Apr 12, 2013)

SIGH.......NADA FROMkansas early? It just aint rite FOR SALE? Iwill pass


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Yea its supposed to be 66 degrees in Omaha tomorrow and lower 70s this week and we got some good rain tonight. Nice thunderstorms....I wonder if they will be popping up soon. I have a spot where I know there has to be some. Lots of dead elms. I might go looking tomorrow. I've just heard varying reports saying it's to early still. They been saying wait another week or so. I have no idea. Lol


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

How do u measure ground temperature?


----------



## shroomkingnumberonebestmorelman (Apr 2, 2015)

There out on the platt this weekend for sure bro's


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm ready!!!!


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

Found 3 this morning at Desoto Bend


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice chrsman! I'm going out this afternoon out by the Platte. Soil temperature is running around 50 now, getting closer to prime time growth condition. This weekend should warm up back into the 70's so we should all start looking by early next week!


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

ShroomKing1993 my bad...April fools was yesterday!


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Got me good man! haha Didn't see anything today. Once we get another warmup things should start cooking.


----------



## morelmac (Apr 25, 2014)

Monday I'll post


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

No chatter today, you guys are probally out filling your bags. Good luck I hope to get out next weekend, if there is any left.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm headed out to check on Monday shroomwinkle. Still might be a tad early. I believe soil temperatures are holding in the mid to upper 40's. I am hoping the 70's we see Sunday will be enough to get them popping by early next week before another cool down comes for several days. Atleast we have the moisture in place now.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Was out today on the Platte in Central Nebraska. No shrooms. Lot's of moss growing though and some nice dead and dying trees to check once the ground warms up a tad more. Anybody else have huge issues with the thorny trees that are everywhere near the Platte? Those things are absolutely terrible. I tried to cut a few out today but there are just too many. I don't know what they are called does anybody know what I'm talking about? Some sort of tree with big thorns covering it. Looks like the tree version of a rose bush.


----------



## oklanebrkatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Black locust


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

They are literally like an invasive species out in the area I hunt right along the Platte. They are almost taking over the woods. Very hard to hunt with those things covering your path.


----------



## oklanebrkatt (Apr 30, 2014)

They are all over the property I hunt here in south east Nebraska we had a few down the road from where I grew up in Oklahoma I remember that we used to find green tree snakes in them all the time they make good fire wood my father in law was allergic to there thorns if he got poked by one the local area would swell up I swear everything in Nebraska has thorns I counted ten different types of plants with thorns in my hunting spot last here


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

the locust suck for mushrooms also,they tend to take over an area and I have never picked a morel around one dead or alive. I drive by patches of timber that are full of them unless there is a real good reason to stop.There is another type of locust that has huge thorns to. I cannot think of the name maybe honey locust. Good reasons not to hunt after dark. I am down here a little SE of you guys in NW MO, no shrooms here yet or to small to see. How far west on the Platte are you king93? You ever get up on the Loupe River? I went through a Conser. area on it 30 years ago that was loaded with elm and cottonwood. Used to have a relative that lived on it, but they passed some years back. She used to pick a lot of morels out of her back door.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey kb, the place I hunt is just East of Grand Island. I actually have not hunted on the Loup, but I plan on traveling up there and following the season to get an extra week of good hunting in May. I have heard good things about further East on the Loup around the Norfolk area. Might have to give that area a try. The area I hunt by the Platte has some really promising soil. The sandy loam is abundant. There are also plenty of dead or dying trees. The Locust trees are all very young just starting out. They aren't taking over the entire woods yet, they are mostly on the edges of the forest nearest the river. I still have to wear pants and long sleeves when I go out otherwise I will get cut up pretty bad.


----------



## morelmac (Apr 25, 2014)

it is honey locust. they have smooth bark with the long thorns and black locust has coarse bark with 1/2" or less thorns. great firewood and fence post trees but not very ideal in mushroom hunting


----------



## jesusmeatball (May 8, 2013)

Loup river only gets as far north as columbus before it joins the platte. But I can attest its worth checking. Really good spots around Genoa, Ne


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

king93, well it seems you are close to where I was years ago. Just north of Grand I. there is a little town called St. Paul. The spot was a little east of the town near where I think the two Loupe Rivers converge. Said 30 years ago I would get back and hunt it. Looks like you are my best shot.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah kb the area I hunt is about 30 miles Southeast of Saint Paul. If you are up for it we can meet up in Grand Island and head to the area you hunted.


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

Well it was an April mornin' wet and warm
Seventy degrees after a thunderstorm
I stuffed a breadsack in my back pocket and I headed out for the woods
I seen a couple kids spittin' off'a the bridge
So I slipped along the fence-line and I low-crawled the ridge
But when I seen those footprints, buddy I lost all sense of right, wrong, bad or good

It's the mushroom war!
I hereby declare it and I'll tell ya what's more
Those scum-suckin' slime buckets leavin' those stumps
Are goin' down for sure
You can beat me to my fishin' hole, there's plenty of fish
But when you start takin' fungus off a good ol boys dish

It's time for the mushroom war!
Well I heard some voices thru the trees
Just'a laughin' perty as ya please
They were haulin' out my harvest in some fancy burlap sack
I sat right down, took off my socks
Filled 'em full of walnuts and some heavy old rocks
Then I took off screamin' towards them mushroom thievin' demons
Lookin' for some heads to crack

It's the mushroom war!
Thain't the kinda mushrooms you can buy at the store
Them slick-chicken patch-pickin' low-life slugs
Are messin with my spores
You can rob my garden blind late in the night
But touch my morels and ya best be ready to fight

It's the mushroom war!
I came up on 'em like a wild-man and said
With both socks swingin' above my head
If ya wanna see tomorrow boys ya better drop that bag right there
Well one of 'em tried goin' for a stick layin' near
So I popped him with my sock-o-rocks upside of his ear
His ear popped, the bag dropped, his buddy took to runnin'
Guess I made myself real clear

It's the mushroom war!
If ya think ya want my mushrooms well ya better think some more Snake-bellied, brain-jellied, timber-trackin-cleptos ain't somethin' I'd ignore
You can take my dog and turn him into mexican food
But pullin' up my poppers, well now that's gettin' rude

Well that's my story and it's all true
Except for the beginning and the rest the way through
But ya gotta admit those footprints have made ya feel that way before
Well keep your good wool socks on your feet for the snow
But keep a spare pair around close cause ya just never know
When you'll be in for a mushroom war!


----------



## oklanebrkatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Went and checked all my early spots in nemaha county north of Indian cave the red buds were boom in and the dandelions are out but no morels I walked bout 2 miles altogether lots and lots of moss everywhere but not much under brush no may apples no ivy and just a little grass guess its still gonna be a while


----------



## oklanebrkatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Man that poem was an all american classic should be framed and hanging on a wall in a museum I loved it


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

I still can't hear out of my right ear, but my eyes are great we will meet again...


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

I can't take credit for writing the poem but I found it entertaining and needed to share!


----------



## monboyzz1979 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anybody seen a morel yet this year hear in Nebraska/Eastern Neb.? Ive been out a couple times now to see if I'd be lucky this soon,but nothing. Please say something if you've spotted anything yet this year anywhere in Neb. Thank you,Jay "monboyzz1979"


----------



## lori in thayer (Apr 8, 2015)

I've checked a total of 3 times this spring, with the last time being Wednesday afternoon. Nothing yet in my earliest spots. The signs are still behind the times. The lilacs are still a week out from blooming and the mayapples are just a few inches tall... Still might go out to patrol this afternoon!


----------



## shroomkingnumberonebestmorelman (Apr 2, 2015)

I would wait till tommorow after to check your spots a nice day like today and 70s tommorow, you young guns just arnt experienced enough like i am to know when to go or to wait, so wait till tommorow, and your welcome for the info..

You 1 and only real shroomking1992


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Good to hear that the woods are showing all the signs. Morning soil temps for southeast nebraska are back down to mid to lower 40's. Hopefully they havent been pushed too far back. I have morel dreams and they are driving me mad! Cant wait for the first "confirmed" find in nebraska! Ill be heading out Sunday to my Early spot down south, but honestly until Lori starts finding em in thayer Co im not going to bother.


----------



## jammen (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm a newbie hunter who lives in Lincoln. I've never found any here (mostly search wilderness park) and I never see posters talk about finding any in Lincoln. Are there any good spots that are near Lincoln? Thnks


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

I've hunted wilderness park a few times and no luck there either. I go to the area lakes around here they all seem to have a good amount of woods so just keep yours eyes open wide and walk slow.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

Boys and girls....quit waiting and get your ass out there. They are out in Northeast ,Nebraska. You can believe me...or not. All i know is that i'll be eating morels tonight. I picked at least 4 pounds. I wasn't going to go yet, but i saw a lady post her find on facebook. Shit is real.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Pictures or it didn't happen. Sorry but with ground temps about 10 degrees lower than where they need to be I have a tough time believing you found 4 pounds.


----------



## shroomkingnumberonebestmorelman (Apr 2, 2015)

Packman mike is full of it..


----------



## elkhornriver (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree with you guys. I walked one of my proven areas this afternoon and saw nothing. However, on Sunday I was at a new place and took a mid afternoon soil temp of 58, 4 inches down in a clearing, and 56, 4 inches down in the shaded covered areas.


----------



## elkhornriver (Apr 28, 2014)

And for the video on 'Nebraska through the lens', I'm almost positive that lady added her voice to the video, as a true morel hunter would be a little more excited. It sounds way too scripted and there is no change in voice volume or tone as she moves around. Sounds like shes sitting down and rehearsed.


----------



## karin3970 (Apr 11, 2015)

what does this packmanmike have to gain from fibbing to us about "finding morels" already. what the heck dude? not very nice.


----------



## jammen (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks sporeloser. I'll try the surrounding areas.


----------



## oklanebrkatt (Apr 30, 2014)

Spent about 3 hours in the woods today checked some banks with silty sandy soil and direct sunlight that produced good last year still nothing the mayflowers are coming up the only fungus I found at all where some old puff things not sure what they are the look like at sponge and when poked a clound of spore goes everywhere.


----------



## janemarie (Apr 12, 2015)

I spent all morning out friday and saturday and found none of the tale tell signs. I'll be going back out today but It will be a half hearted effort at best.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

I havent had any luck today......will be searching again this coming week. As this ol saying goes "Good things come to those who wait".


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Still nothing for me today either. Getting jealous of all the finds in Nebraska already.


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

oklanebrkatt : You stumbled across some old puff ball mushrooms. Puff balls are actually really good eating, at their edible state they are bright white and can be found by the hundreds as small as a pea and as big as a basketball! The inside resembles angel food cake and I want to say there are 2 or 3 edible strains in Nebraska. We have always pan fried in butter and eat em' like popcorn. Hopefully you found "puffin" the spores exciting and aided the spread of spores for future growth. As a kid we used to puff them with the toe of our shoes...encourage your kids(if you have them critters) to puff and spread em!


----------



## golden morel (Feb 28, 2013)

Found a few yesterday morning. Very very small. Pencil eraser size. northeast nebraska will be hot this weekend. Good call pacman mike. We must have good eyes or something. Everyone else is busy whining on their phone about how they can't find em!!


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

GOLDEN MOREL......This week they will explode!!! I didn't have any luck along the river. It just looks too soon out in the trees along the river. My shelter belt is full of them. Always a week,or so sooner, than along the river. The ground temp is 55 degrees here. The 100 miles north every week doesn't always hold true. Especially when we had upper 80's and 2 days in the 90's in March. Throw that bullshit out the window. 2 or 3 years ago, a buyer of mine, who has been buying shrooms for over 30 years, said it was the first year since he started buying shrooms, that he was buying them from 5 different states on the same day. Obviously, he had helpers. I know how good your eye is, GOLDEN MOREL. Mine are getting older.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

elkhornriver....it's realbrother. You better believe it's real. Don't be so jealous.


----------



## monboyzz1979 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey there to all! Just got off work lil early to go out for a bit,and thought id jump online(as I do nightly)to see if anybody's had much luck/if any at all here in Neb.(particularly eastern parts of the state). My 15yr old daughter and i have been out a couple times now this season and havent seen nothing. I thought we'd see something for sure yesterday but nota thing and we hunted a few of our prime spots from rite around 7:00am till about 4:00 or so,and still got skunked. Supposedly there's been a couple people that of found some in the eastern part of Neb.but i don't know that anythings been confirmed/well atleast a honest,100% solid confirmation. I'd love to know whats up tho,so please post a message,and I'll post a message tonite letting you know how i did too. Thanks,be safe,and the best of luck to all you guys!


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

We are finding them in Northeast,Ne. The Norfolk area. I've been called about every name in the book,monboyzz1979. My proof to you is only my word. Jesus is my witness, along with 2 fellow hunters that are pissed at me for posting the one picture i did. Like i told them...no one will believe me anyway. I found a spot about 35 years ago that seems to pop a week or so sooner then those along the river. I hunted along the Elkhorn yesterday,but nothing there.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Mike I hope your not talking about me and if you are then you must have read my txt wrong. I'm not pissed or mad or anything like that like I said before I was just skeptical. No one on this site should have to prove themselves. So I'm sorry if you took me wrong. If God is your witness then you will be fine. It's only by his grace that we are blessed with these wonderful morels.


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Must be a bit early yet on the Platte because I have been out there several times including today and still came up empty handed. You guys who have such early spots are sure lucky ducks. With the forecast looking much cooler over the next week I wonder how long it will be until they pop on the Platte.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

Not talking about you sporeloser. And,yes,God is my witness. I went to the river this morning and found 18 real nice yellows. Crazy start for me this year. God bless you SPORELOSER...you'll have a GREAT YEAR!!!


----------



## chrsman (May 11, 2013)

The more I read this forum the more I don't care to read this forum. PackMan Mike you appear to be of age not to engage in this childish bickering. Refrain from even feeding into everyone else questioning what you have found and what you have not found. I understand that emotions come into play and you don't want people thinking you are a liar but seriously bro, I'm 28 years old and my maturity level far exceeds the level of behavior you have brought to this forum. Yes Mike, you come off as if you are bragging. I'm not here to start another war with you I just want you to understand from an outside perspective that you have a tendency to get aggravated with others and it's not fair for the other readers whom utilize this forum to talk mushrooms not B.S. I would LOVE to see everyone post unique photos of finds whether it morels, oysters, puffballs, meadow, honey, hen of the woods, shelf, non-edibles, neat trees/plants/streams/animals/flowers, rusty antiques you name it! If you are out hunting just to find mushrooms and not to enjoy the beauty of nature than you don't understand the sport. I myself believe that mushroom hunting is a therapy for all of us to get out of the hectic society we live in and just go enjoy peace and serenity. So please, EVERYONE (not just you Mike) let's refocus our energy into positivity and not continue to ruin the excitement of hunting for us and the future generations. Money/Greed has nearly destroyed this sport for people like me who has NEVER sold a mushroom for money. Again, I am not here to argue with anyone and Mike I see you have turned a page and made amends with anyone willing to listen so kudos to you. Happy Hunting to all!


----------



## metalmover (Apr 15, 2015)

Went through two-rivers yesterday for 40 minutes, no signs yet, lots of people out looking though, might hit it again tonight to see if anythings popping and take the dog for a run. FYI 2 rivers is about 15 miles west of Omaha on the Platte, my cousin lives on the Elkhorn and he says usually once the Platte starts its about 1-2 weeks then they start hitting on the Elkhorn. Wish you all luck. METALMOVER


----------



## morelmistress (Apr 11, 2015)

I went out yesterday near Elkhorn river and hardly any, the few that were there were too tiny to take (at least for me) however a few guys ended up picking the pea to dime size morels. My question is would any of you have taken the out of the woods? I am serious they were incredibly small.


----------



## metalmover (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess it would depend on how many little ones I found. If I could find a pound of em yeah, then Id make Morcargo, or a smoked Gouda morel soup, if I only found five Id probably give them to someone else that had a few, and hope it comes around to me someday...


----------



## lori in thayer (Apr 8, 2015)

Morelmistress, yes, I pick those little babies! I've come across areas in the past that yields 50 to 100 of them... About a cup. LOL. BUT... there are only 4 people in my family and making up some mushroom and cheese Omelets for Sunday morning breakfast Is a real treat, even if each person only gets 1/4 cup in their omelet. They are fresh, clean and free of bugs usually, and well, just plain awesome!


----------



## wildernesswomen (Mar 11, 2013)

pick them all, deer will rob you.

They are up!!

https://www.facebook.com/wildernesswomenRC?fref=photo


----------



## lori in thayer (Apr 8, 2015)

Wilderness woman... Now that is what dreams are made of! Awesome!


----------



## metalmover (Apr 15, 2015)

Wilderness Woman, what part of Nebraska are you in? Or what town are you by? THANKS METALMOVER


----------



## wildernesswomen (Mar 11, 2013)

sorry coordinates are never given

They are out there folks, slow down, slow down, slow down. Know folks all over state finding them. 
Warmest areas first!! 
http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soiltempmaps.aspx
This map is always good to watch.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't know where you guys are finding mushrooms that big already but I have been out on the Platte several times including today and still don't have anything to show for it. I thought for sure I would find some small ones but got completely shut out again. The soil still seems rather cool so idk.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Good grief Wilderness woman! I haven't seen clusters like that since NDOR was building the I-80 / I-680 Interchange bridges back in the 90's! Excellent find! I hope and pray I hit my spots on Saturday and they are loaded like that. Ill walk for miles just to hit a couple good groupings of em. Bah... two more days... two more days!!! Cmon Heat MAKE EM RISE!


----------



## shroomking1993 (Feb 27, 2015)

Rain Rain and more Rain the next 3 days. Some places will get well over 2 inches. This will be one heck of a soaking. Hopefully this will provide a huge crop in a week or so. Sadly the heat will not be checking in. Next week will actually be pretty chilly. Hopefully the ground is warmed up just enough by then. I think this weekend especially Sunday could be the time to go.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Im betting it may be this weekend. Went out on tues and ticks galore....................


----------

